# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Anthony Blake en la tele: Fiasco?

## Patrick I. O'Malley

HAce un par de semanas hice zapping y vi a anthony Blake hacer un juego de mentalismo con una bola del mundo a Josema (Martes y trece) y la otra presentadora.

No he practicado mentalismo (me dedico principalmente a la cartomagia) y era la primera vez que veía a Blake. Sin embargo, el juego me pareció facilón y técnicamente no muy bien ejecutado. Hizo firmar el sobre a Josema con una excusa que no pegaba para nada (lo hizo para demostrar lo que quería demostrar, pero no quedó sutilmente claro). Y las marcas (un triángulo y una cruz) que hicieron los presentadores en la bola que estaba en el saco eran demasiado regulares. Cómo no se le ocurrió pensar cómo quedan realmente al hacerlas en las condiciones en las que las 'hicieron' los presentadores? Los vertices no casarían ni de coña! (al menso a mi, que soy torpe con el rotulador).

En definitiva.. me sentí un poco decepcionado (ojo, no se entienda esto como una crítica cruel, sino como una apreciación para el debate)

¿Qué opináis?

----------


## powerchisper

Debo decir , ante nada que siempre me ha gustado el estilo personal de Blake , mas no obstante varios compañeros del curro 100% profanos , me han dicho que le han visto el plumero en varias ocasiones , como en el juego de los chu`pitos con ácido o la prediccion de un numero de telefono ( con Bertin Osborne y otra tia atras , viendo el secreto ).

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Lo del los 'chupitos de ácido' no sé de qué irá, pero algo dentro de mi me invita a probarlo con mu suegra!!!!!  :Lol:  

Verás, siempre me ha parecido increíble e incomprensible el mentalismo (lo poco que he visto). Sin embargo, ver el otro día a Blake me desilusionó. Hombre, está claro que... 'algo' hay, pero (y tómese este calificativo en su justa medida) Blake me pareció torpe. ¿Prisa por acabar? ¿Acaso el prorama le parecía de 'poca calidad mediática y no se esmeró? ¿influencia de sustancias psicotrópicas?... Supongo que sonará pedante pero, como mago 'senior' (vamos, un pasito por delante del novato) que me considero, me sentí (a ver cómo o digo) como 'ofendido' porque alguien de gran categoría actuara tan torpemente.

Y, vuelvo a insistir, solo he visto a Blake ese día, por lo que mis críticas las circunscribo a su actuación y no son una valoración TOTAL a él como artista/mago...

----------


## pujoman

hola, anthony blake es torpe ni mas ni menos. Fui a Barcelona en su espectaculo y le salieron 2 cosas mal, hasta 3. La mayoria de las cosas que hizo yo ya las sabia hacer y las vi claramente (sobretodo el Pk touches bufff madre mia). Solo tengo algo a favor: es un gran showman, como mago...mmmm.... es bueno pero a veces se equivoca y esas veces son muy a menudo. Su unico juego que me encanta su presentacion es la de center tear, es realmente grande, lo demas normalito.

saludos

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Yo estuve en el espectaculo que esta haciendo ahora Anthony Blake, me saco al escenario y francamente, en mi opinión es muy muy malo. La gente profana alucina con las adivinaciones y cosas así, pero a la hora de hacer las manipulaciones clave es francamente deficiente.

Eso si, muy majo, pero como mago, no vale nada. 

En el espectaculo hace el efecto del baul que solo él puede abrir, que lo vende tiendamagia.com y un par de adivinaciones tontas. De echo al final del espectaculo hace un efecto con tubos fluorescentes que me pareció Magia Borras total.

Siento ser tan negativo, pero es que al lado de magos españoles de otras ramas como Jorge Blass, Tamariz, etc... no hace ni sombra.

Un saludo.

----------


## zhoraida

Yo alucino chicos!! lo siento en el alma pero a parte de que me parece que por muy malo que sea el esta ahi haciendo espectaculo que a la gente le gusta y sale diciendo que le gusta la magia (por lo que no habran visto nada), tambien me parece un error hablar en nombre de terceros..."a mi alguien me dijo que"

"la gente profana alucina con las adivinaciones..." y me pregunto: eso no es lo que quereis los magos? no quereis que alucinen con vuestras magias (y no con vuestras tecnicas?)

Ultimamente no hago nada mas que leer criticas malas sobre los magos, cada dia aparece un post para hablar de alguien. Y no sé pero antes deberiamos valorar porque esos magos estan donde estan y a  partir de ahi criticar o no. 

Espero que nadie se tome a mal este escrito pero yo tambien necesitaba dar mi opnion 

UN saludo

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Cuando digo "técnica" frente a "magia facil" me refiero a lo siguiente:

¿En que se diferencia una persona que hace magia de otra? Entiendo que en la habilidad para manipular objetos de forma mágica creando efectos fantásticos. 

En ningún momento creo que la definición de mago sea, una persona que provista de un montón de artilugios pero sin habilidad alguna.

Es decir, lo bello de la magia, es hacer cosas que requieran habilidad, y que no esten al alcance de cualquiera en 5 minutos. Creo de corazón que la magia de Anthony Blake es magia que cualquiera podría realizar sin ningún tipo de práctica.

Tampoco creo que todos los magos sean malos, ni muchisimo menos.

Te invito (no pagando yo claro... jejeje) a pasarte por Houdini a ver a Pablo Segobriga haciendo maravillas que si requieren habilidad y que no puede hacer cualquiera con 5 minutos de práctica. Eso es magia, al menos para mi.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Yo no entiendo como podeis decir que Antony Blake es malo cuando esta considerado uno de los mejores mentalistas que hay,a lo peor como mago manipulativo no es bueno pero yo lo vi hara cosa de 11 o 12 años en vivo y en directo y que quereis que os diga FLIPE y eso que muchos juegos los conozco.Ademas a el le pagan para divertir al publico profano y no a los magos¿Y como es eso que hace trucos que cualquiera con un poco practica podria hacer?No solo esta la habilidad manual,la oral,la psicologica,la escenica.Tambien es un autentico experto en cortar a los reventadores de espectaculos.

Pd.entonces David  Coperfelld(o como se escriba)tambien hace magia que cualquiera puede hacer.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Me parece un sacrilegio comparar a David Copperfield con Anthony Blake, francamente...

De todas formas, para gustos los colores.

----------


## Pauliyaso

hice esa comparacion porque algunos magos ven mal a Copperfield precisamente porque usa aparatos.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Me apasiona el mentalismo, y eso lo sabe bastante bien Pujoman, hemos hablado a veces del tema. Creo que entiendo algo y he leido bastante más. A lo que voy, todos sabemos que el mentalismo con fallos es bastante más convincente. Llegas más a la gente, y lo ven muchísimo más natural si de 3 predicciones aciertas 2 y fallas una (quita un poquito la sensación de truco). Por otra parte Anthony es una persona que se trabaja muchísimo los efectos, creo que en otras facetas de la magia es bastante más dificil conectar con el estado anímico del mago. Todo el mundo tiene un mal dia, un bajo estado de ánimo, etc... quizá en cartomagia o en otras "magias" este estado se aprecie bastante menos de lo que se nota en el mentalismo. Incluso, dentro de mis humildes conocimientos en las otras "magias" creo que existen muchas más formas de salir de un apuro mediante técnica de lo que jamás podrás hacer en mentalismo. Creo que el mentalismo es una de las "magias" más arriesgadas (profesionalmente hablando).

Un abrazo.

----------


## eidanyoson

Vamos a ver no voy a defender a un mago ni a criticar a otro pero si que quiero defender LA MAGIA.

 ¿Qué es la magia? que yo sepa es el arte de engañar los sentidos. PUNTO. No hay ningún sitio que diga que necesites mil aparatos, mil técnicas manipulativas o mil conocimientos de psicología. Dice que es el arte de engañar los sentidos y ya. Es decir, vale de cualquier manera.

 Dicho de otra manera, si un señor, llamémosle Blake, consigue engañar los sentidos de sus espectadores, utilizando sólo su palabra o su psicología pues tb vale. ES un mago.

 ¿Que Vallarino consigue lo mismo mediante mil florituras y una habilidad endiablada? vale; Tb ES mago porque engaña los sentidos.

 ¿Que te gusta más uno que otro? pues eso sólo es una opinión y una cuestión de gusto. No es que uno sea mejor ni otro peor.

 Ahora solo espero que tú o yo, me da lo mismo cómo, podamos conseguir lo mismo algún día. Y verás como alguien mucho más joven nos pone a parir en algún foro de magia...

----------


## dante

que lo bello de la magia, es hacer cosas que requieran habilidad, y que no esten al alcance de cualquiera en 5 minutos¿??. Me parece a mi humielde opinion y para calentar un poco el ambiente, que decir que es una equivocacion es poco. Para nada lo mas magico es lo que tenags que manipular mas, al contrario suelen ser mas impactantes todos aquellos trucos que son de extrema sencillez y que muchos de ellos podria hacer cualquiera si supiera el truco. Por lo que los amgos siempre devemos mantener nuestro codigo de no contar dichos trucos a los profanos. La magia es un efecto, una ilusion, capaz de materializarse en una buena oratoria, mesdireccion, una manipulacion, o un simple truco, sobretodo si hablamos de mentalismo. Que como su nombre indica es magia con la mente, no con las manos, aunque se necesiten pequeñas manipulaciones. Poco e visto yo actuando a Blake y no puedo uzgar por que apenas recuerdo sus manipulaciones, pero cuando un mago se presenta como mentalista, para los profanos, es visto de un modo muy diferente que el mago que hace magia con las cartas. El mago es mentalista,  va a leer la mente, el publico no piensa que vaya a usar nada especial, aunque sepa que hay truco, estan ocupados pensando: alomejor si pienso en negro en vez de en blanco no lo acierta... Y puedes casi hacer el truco descaradamente ante ellos, que no lo van a ver. Muy diferente seri si el publico fueran magos, pero no suele darse el caso. Espero no haber ofendido a nadie, solo es mi opinion.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Reiterandome en la posición de partida, añado al msmo algunas consideraciones con las que estoy de acuerdo:

.- Obviamente si Blake no fuera bueno no habría llegado a donde ha llegado.

.- También estoy de acuerdo con que si acierta todo 'huele' y que algún error o 'casi acierto' aporta verosimilitud.

Sin embargo sigo centrándome en el punto concreto sobre el que quería centrar el debate: Sin quitarle mérito a su profesionalidad, ¿Es admisible que diera la impresión (percepción siemrpe muy personal) de que le importaba poco hacerlo bien y que lo hiciera de forma tan 'tosca'?

----------


## Patito

A nosotros nos tienen que dar de comer aparte (a los magos y aprendices de), ya que instintivamente no vamos a ver la ilusión, sino que hablamos de técnica. Por ejemplo, mi cuñada dice y afirma que Copperfield vuela de verdad (estuvo en el show que hizo en Valencia). Yo diría que tanto Copperfield como el que maneja los cables lo hacen muy bien. Cuando veo a otro mago, donde cualquier persona ve magia yo veo saltos, gimmicks, doble lifts, misdirection...
Es relativamente fácil poder pillar a un mago teniendo ciertos conocimientos teóricos, pero la pregunta que yo hago (y con ello reafirmo lo que han dicho Zhoraida y Eidanyoson) es: tanto que criticamos, ¿tendríamos coj***s a subir a un escenario o tener 5 cámaras delante sabiendo que tienes a tropecientas personas mirándote? Y aún más: Muchos de nosotros tenemos conocimientos teóricos, que ójala un día se conviertan en prácticos, pero ¿nos da derecho a decir que tal mago lo ha hecho mal o bien?
Con esto me refiero que aunque conozcamos al dedillo la ambiciosa, agua y aceite, manejar a la perfección un raven o un FP, saber meter una moneda en una lata de pepa-cola o muchas cosas más, ¿estaríamos seguros que con todo el mogollón de público delante nos saldría todo bien, sin fallos? Yo, y hablo por la parte que me toca, no estaría seguro. O si no, que conteste algún mago que haya por aquí y que cuente cómo fueron sus primeras actuaciones...

Oye, que a lo mejor me equivoco y sólo me pasa a mí.

Saludos

----------


## javifocus

Yo creo que lo que habria que hacer es centrarse en el tema que ha propuesto Magic0maley. Que siempre se acaba hablando de todo menos de lo que se pregunta (que nadie se mosque eh!).

 Al lio.... Vi el juego de Blake en la tele y tienes toda la razon del mundo, cuando mas se nos insiste a los "nuevos" y no tan nuevos que la presentacion es lo importante la de Blake en ese juego no fue la mas acertada, a parte de hacer dos marcas perfectisimas en el globo terraqueo (cosa que yo veo dificil en esas circustancias), la presentadora dijo que habia echo una cruz y en verdad el le dijo que hiciese un triangulo y luego cuando enseño las marcas a ella le asigno en triangulo aunque ella hubiese hecho lo contrario, fallo de Blake que le dejo meter la mano y marcar sin dejar claras las indicaciones, cosa que se nos repite una y otra vez a los nuevos. Le salvo el hecho que ella comentase "y si marco en el mar..." y el triangulo estaba en el mar. Tienes toda la razon del mundo o al menos es mi opinion, que la presentacion de ese juego no estaba cuidada.

  Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> En ningún momento creo que la definición de mago sea, una persona que provista de un montón de artilugios pero sin habilidad alguna.
> 
> Es decir, lo bello de la magia, es hacer cosas que requieran habilidad, y que no esten al alcance de cualquiera en 5 minutos. Creo de corazón que la magia de Anthony Blake es magia que cualquiera podría realizar sin ningún tipo de práctica.


No estoy de acuerdo. La belleza de un juego, el asombro que puede crear, no tiene por que ser directamente proporcional a su complejidad ténica.

Yo fui a ver su último espectáculo. Reto a los que lo criticais que hagais el juego mas sencillo de los que presenta (según vuestro criterio) y lo grabeis en video y lo colgueis en la sección de videos. Así podremos ver todos que es fácil superarlo y podreis demostrar lo malo que es. Quizas alguno se demuestre a si mismo que no sabe ni como moverse en un escenario! Quizás alguno descubre que puede vivir de su afición, y pase en dos dias de ser un desconocido a uno de los magos mas famosos !

Es muy facil criticar...
 :roll:

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Leyendo y releyendo todos los comentarios que han surgido de mi post sobre Anthony Blake, simplemente aclarar algo:

En mi humilde opinión Anthony Blake como efectivamente comenta MagicOMalley si ha llegado a donde está, será por algo, pero francamente me parece que su magia no es una magia cuidada.

Creo que como actor vale mucho, y el papel que hace, lo hace de forma impresionante. Logra expresar ese caracter misterioso que el mentalismo requiere.

Os cuento mi experiencia en concreto. Hace escasamente 2 meses estuve en su espectaculo, y me saco al escenario para un efecto de adivinación con los números del NIF. Al subir al escenario me pregunto mi nombre, apellidos y si tenía coche.

El efecto acabo, y cuando me sente en mi butaca, dijo que acababa de recibir una carta para "Miguel Díaz", que soy yo. Volvi a subir al escenario, y me mostro una carta cerrada con una etiqueta en la que ponía mi nombre. El sobre era a modo "cómico" de la DGT.

Me pregunto sobre los desplazamientos que realizaba diariamente con el coche, la marca, modelo, la matrícula, etc...

Mientras lo iba contando el iba escribiendo, y finalmente abrio el sobre y dentro del mismo había una multa donde aparecía escrita practicamente toda la información que le acababa de contar.

Como no quiero desvelar el truco de este efecto diré, que la forma que tuvo de ejecutar la trampa llamemoslo, fue mala mala mala mala.

Seguramente que toda la gente del público flipo cuando vio por una pantalla gigante que en la multa venía todo, pero yo que le tenía al lado vi claramente como realizaba la "trampa". Y no me refiero a que yo sea muy observador, sino que lo hizo sin gracia alguna, sin manipulación alguna, y dandole igual que yo lo viese. Optó por ilusionar a todo un teatro, excepto a mi, sin esfuerzo alguno (dado que la gente como mínimo a 10 metros y podía hacer manipulaciones sin ser visto), antes que hacelo bien hecho para que tambien yo me fuera a mi casa ilusionado.

No se si me explico con este post, pero es mi experiencia personal con este artísta.

Un saludo para todos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Respondiendo un poco a todos.

Patito: Si, yo tendría (y tengo) valor de subir a un escenario con cámaras o lo que sea. Porque lo que vaya a hacer lo tengo controlado, cuidado y pensado. El tener conocimientos técnicos si que nos da para decir si un gran mago lo ah hecho mal o bien. ¿Acaso, no siendo ninguno futbolísta, no criticamos a los juegadores de nuestro equipo cuando fallan? En otro topic hemos coincidido Manuel Vicenç y yo en lo bien que lo hizo Tamariz con el loco de la colina. Y eso que conocíamos los juegos o supimos lo que estaba haciendo. evidentemente nuestras primeras actuaciones no han sido todo lo brillantes que no shubiera gustado. Y con la misma evidencia te digo que JAMÁS criticaría la primera actuación del mismísimo Blake. Pero si te digo con rotundidad que de alguien que ES (lo afirmo convencido del beun criterio de los foreros expertos en mentalismo) tan bueno como BLake DEBE cuidar las presentaciones. El que al público profano le vaya a parecer igualmente maravilloso no justifica que no se cuide lo que haces. Y a mi me pareció que ESE  juego concreto no lo cuidó. (Las mayusculas no son gritos, sino aseveraciones).

Manuel: Insisto en que nunca diré (ni he dicho) que sea malo. Simplemente que no cuidó la presentación de un juego. Personalmente creo que con una bola del mundo de superficie acristalada, un rotulador normal (no indeleble) y un saco, puedo superar su presentación. Y con ello no quiero decir que yo sea bueno en mentalísmo (ni mucho menos que sea mejor que Blake. Hasta ahí podríamos lelgar! soy de Bilbao, pero no tanto...) sino que me pareció que él no estuvo a la altura en ese juego. Por otro lado coincido plenamente en que la belleza de un juego no tiene por qué ser directamente proporcional a su complejidad. Yo suelo incluir en mi actuación el del libro de Florensa 'Por el sonido solamente'. Uso una baraja española de Fournier con dibujos antiguos, un diapasón, y un speech sobre las cartas afinadas, la música de Bach y la correspondencia entre la baraja y la orquesta que cunado adivino que, por ejemplo, falta mucha percusión cunado la carta cogida es una de bastos alta (sota, caballo, rey...), el público flipa. Y mira que el juego es técnicamente simple!

Resumen: 

1.- No dudo de que Blake sea un mago mentalista de primera categoría. 

2.- Su presentación, desde el punto de vista del iniciado, me pareció muy por debajo de su categoría y, como iniciado también, me sentí molesto.

(Me alegra haber planteado un topic que haya dado tanto juego y con buen rollito, of course   :Smile1:  )

----------


## zhoraida

Bueno como fui yo la que en principio genero la discusion, digo algo:

Primero:; he visto muchas veces a Pablo Segobriga pero gracias por la invitacion. 

Segundo: me pareceria muy fuerte decir que la magia es la tecnica...como dice edianyonson la magia es engañar a los sentidos... haciendolo de la manera que m,ejor le convenga a uno. Pero ahora que si para ser un mago hay que dominar grandes tecnicas... ni lo intento, gracias. 

Digo lo que repetire hasta la saciedad: un mago es un artista y ante todo debe dar un espectaculo, no cualquiera vale. Dar el espectaculo se puede hacer de varias maneras mientras el publico sienta que ha pagado para algo no en vano. 

A ver si a veces no criticamos a la ligera y nos miramos al espejo, antes critiquemonos a nosotros mismos. No lo digo por nadie en concreto asi que nadie se ofenda por favor... 

UN saludo

----------


## Gandalf

la magia es la tecnica


....


 :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## eidanyoson

¡que malo eres gandalf! Si no fuera porque ayudaste a Frodo...  8)

----------


## magomago

Leyendo este hilo y otros muchos del foro me recuerda un chiste de Colombini :

¿ Cuantos magos hacen falta para poner una bombilla?





10






1 Para poner la bombilla y 9 para mirarle y decir : "Yo fijo que lo haria mejor"

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Leyendo este hilo y otros muchos del foro me recuerda un chiste de Colombini :
> ¿ Cuantos magos hacen falta para poner una bombilla?
> 10
> 1 Para poner la bombilla y 9 para mirarle y decir : "Yo fijo que lo haria mejor"


En fin.. en este país somos 'asín'. Un obrero hace la zanja, otro come el bocata, otro piropea obscenamente a una viandanta y 16 viejos discuten como había que haber hecho la zanja.  :P  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Marco Antonio

De todas formas y en relación a la actuación de Mdíaz, simplemente diré que el fin justifica los medios. Todos sabemos que en mentalismo se usa a veces el compinche, en este caso te tocó a ti. No se puede hacer una tortilla sin romper un huevo. y como dice Eidany se trata de ilusionar y engañar los sentidos, a la frase " en el amor y en la guerra todo vale" yo añadiría "y en lamagia también" ;o)

Besos, abrazos y que paseis una buena noche.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> simplemente diré que el fin justifica los medios. Todos sabemos que en mentalismo se usa a veces el compinche, en este caso te tocó a ti. No se puede hacer una tortilla sin romper un huevo. y como dice Eidany se trata de ilusionar y engañar los sentidos, a la frase " en el amor y en la guerra todo vale" yo añadiría "y en lamagia también" ;o)


Permíteme disentir. aunque en ciertos campos esté de acuerdo con la teoría de Maquiavelo, creo que en cuestión de magia tiene sus límites. Creo que vale todo menos la desgana al hacer los juegos, la falta de cuidado, y el caso concreto de Miguel (mdiazrub) en el que parece que a Blake no le importó desilusionar al espectador utilizado. 

Entiendo que puede valer todo en lo que a 'truco' se refiere, pero no sacrificar la ilusión de un solo espectador. 

Simple opinión personal eh? y con respeto a las cotnrarias. Que en este topic estamos escribiendo de tal manera que parece que estamos muy serios.   :Smile1:

----------


## Gandalf

> Que en este topic estamos escribiendo de tal manera que parece que estamos muy serios.


Si. sobre todo yo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si. sobre todo yo.


Vete al guano! tu no cuentas!  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P   :Lol:   :Lol:   :D  :D  :P  :P Eres un cachondo!   :Lol:  

Bueno, el resto ya sabeis lo qeu quería decir.

----------


## Pauliyaso

> la magia es la tecnica
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
>  :D  :D  :P  :P       :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P      :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P       :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P      :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P       :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P      :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P       :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P      :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P       :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P      :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P       :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P      :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :P  :P       :P  :P  :D  :D  :D  :D


No amigo,la magia es algo mas que tecnica,tambien es presentacion y psicologia combinada con la tecnica,por otra parte tambien creo que la magia es algo que se produce en la mente y predisponibilidad del espectador de verla.Entonces un trilero o tahur tambien es un mago.

----------


## Gandalf

> No amigo,la magia es algo mas que tecnica,tambien es presentacion y psicologia combinada con la tecnica,por otra parte tambien creo que la magia es algo que se produce en la mente y predisponibilidad del espectador de verla.Entonces un trilero o tahur tambien es un mago.


Aaaaaahhhh... gracias por la información. La tendré muy en cuenta en mi próxima salida del tiesto.


Pd: si la culpa es mia por ser tan claro...  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Saucead

Buenas a todos.
He visto a anthony Blake en más de una ocasión, nunca he tenido el placer de verle en un espectáculo suyo en vivo, pero eso es porque soy muy joven (o al menos eso espero).
Pero me llama la atención el hecho de que siempre la tomeis con él, y hableis de que es un mal mago, aunque no se si él alguna vez ha dicho serlo, o que digais que no vale casi nada como mentalista.
Respeto la opinión de todos porque sabreis sobre el mucho más que yo, pero ¿Podría alguien decirme por qué está tan mal visto?.
Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Buenas a todos.
> Pero me llama la atención el hecho de que siempre la tomeis con él, y hableis de que es un mal mago, aunque no se si él alguna vez ha dicho serlo, o que digais que no vale casi nada como mentalista.
> Saludos


Bueno, en mi caso (y habiendo sido yo el que ha abierto el topic) nunca he dicho que sea mal mago. Es más, no he dudado de que sea bueno.

La discusión se iniciaba en otro sentido: en la actuación de la tele no cuidó la realización. No me pareció que estuviera a su propia altura. Incluso me pareció que no se preocupó por hacerlo bien. Eso me desilusionó. Precisamente cuando remarcamos lo necesario de cuidar las ejecuciones. Y, al parecer, hay más gente a la que le ha pasado.

Qué opinas en ese sentido?

----------


## Saucead

Buenas
Toda la razón MagicOmalley , es verdad que no hayas dicho que es malo, pero yo me referia a que en general la gente no suele hablar bien de Blake.
Si lo he comprendido bien, lo que pasa es que el no es mago, si no un ilusionista con grandes tecnologias y ayudantes, como D. Copperfield pero en español, de otra rama y un poco menos de gracia??
Saludos

----------


## Gandalf

En mi opinión no se suele hablar bien de ningún mago con éxito salvo aquel que cae bien a la primera (caso reservado para Lavand, Copperfield y Tamariz  :P ).

Otra cosa es que de los grandes magos se esperan grandes cosas, y cuando uno comete un fallo garrafal como el que parece que cometió Blake, la comunidad mágica se le echa un poco encima. Al fin y al cabo por su fama les está mirando todo el mundo y una cagada en ese momento es mucho más perjudicial que la de un novato entre los amigos. Pero lo cierto es que yo creo que se trata también de un poco de envidia.   :Oops:  

Yo critiqué a Jorge Blass un par de actuaciones que no me parecieron de su nivel pero a las siguientes semanas lo hizo de maravilla y cambié mis críticas por halagos. Lo hacemos constantemente con los deportes. Cuando se hace con sinceridad y sin ganas de hacer daño al mago no veo el problema. No es lo mismo criticar a un mago en este foro que hacerlo en un pub con amiguetes. Se supone que aquí la gente entendemos de lo que hablamos y las críticas son con intención de aprender o saber (espero) y no harás el mismo daño que haces si lo dices en público.

Yo critiqué el espectáculo en si de Blake. La primera parte, aunque hay mucha magia, está un poco falta de efectos con fuerza, mientras que la segunda mejora una barbaridad. Y en el espectáculo le vi dos fallos. Sinembargo, cada vez que lo veo por la tele me deja encandilado. A mi, en lo suyo, es uno de los que más me gusta.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Buenas
> 
> Si lo he comprendido bien, lo que pasa es que el no es mago, si no un ilusionista con grandes tecnologias y ayudantes, como D. Copperfield pero en español, de otra rama y un poco menos de gracia??
> Saludos


En lo que a mi respecta no has entendido bien. Para mi si es mago y su rama es tan respetable como cualquier otra. Si saliera Tamariz en un programa de la tele haciendo un número con desgana criticaría esa actuación concreta seguro que con más malestar que la que hice a Blake, precisamente porque también la cartomagia es mi rama. Tamaríz es una especie de ídolo para mi, pero te aseguro que una actitud de desgana por su parte no me gustaría nada




> Pero lo cierto es que yo creo que se trata también de un poco de envidia.


En mi caso no, te lo aseguro. No tengo nada que envidiarles. al contrario, me sirven de estímulo para crear, mejorar, disfrutar, setirme más embaucado en el mundo de la magia... No niego que quizá alguno critique con envidia, pero no es mi caso. DE hecho procuro criticar con respeto y, a las pruebas me remito, circunscribiendo bien la crítica y mencionando lo positivo. En el fondo es lo que dices en el párrafo siguiente. No es más que un intercambio de impresiones para poner en común distintos puntos de vista. Tengo la esperanza de que eso nos sirva de algo a todos, que es uno de los fines del foro, no?   :Smile1:

----------


## Gandalf

No me refería a ti Omalley, si no a la costumbre española de criticar al que tiene éxito.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> No me refería a ti Omalley, si no a la costumbre española de criticar al que tiene éxito.


AAHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Eso si que sí! gran deporte nacional! No perdamos nuestras ibéricas costumbres!!!

----------


## Saucead

Buenas
Entonces el problema es el climax que crea Blake en sus trucos no??. Que no cuida las formas de comportarse ante los trucos?
Bueno de todas formas tienes razón que muchas veces aparece como si nu tuviese ganas de actuar y que todo estuviese muy forzado. Pero en fin, quizás sea así su forma de ser y por tanto de comportarse en el escenario.
Saludos

----------


## KlinKlan

Hola,
me atrevo a dar mi punto de vista sobre Blake. Yo creo que aún está buscando su presentación ideal. Recordad cuando comenzó, buscaba un resultado enigmático y misterioso, pero su falta de experiencia dejaban un toque de "todo eso tiene truco", más adelante ha ido perfeccionandose consiguiendo que la gente piense que puede haber algo de mentalismo real, en esa segunda etapa fue en la que a mi no me gustaba, porque conseguía eso con un cierto toque de superioridad, cosa que odio tremendamente en los magos. En esta tercera etapa está consiguiendo que las cosas parezcan casi automáticas, como si todo fuera la mente o algo completamente ajeno a él e incluso a los espectadores, y ahí es donde está cayendo un poco en que sintamos que no se entrega mucho, porque intenta que todo parezca casi ajeno a él, con lo cual a veces intenta ser él mismo espectador, y no lo ha conseguido del todo bien, todo esto bajo mi punto de vista.  :Smile1: 

Aún así, Blake siempre ha tenido un estilo personal y habreis visto decenas de imitadores que a mi personalmente me dan un poco de pena. Hacer mentalismo como Blake es muy dificil para la mayoria de los mortales, a mi me gusta más el toque de humor en el mentalismo y me parece más fácil.

----------


## Magicpove

Bueno, que hilo más largo, me lo acabo de leer entero (con un pincho de tortilla por enmedeio) y paso a expresar mis ideas:

Sin ánimo de ofender ni desacreditar a nadie creo que más de la mitad de la gente que postea en este foro no tiene ni idea de lo que es la magia, no digo que no sepan hacer 123 técnicas, digo que no saben lo que es la magia.

La magia es un suceso que rompe con las reglas establecidas, con la física (un cambio de color, leer la mente, una levitación).

Técticas son los procedimientos o herramientas por los cuales podremos lograr hacer magia.

Pues bien, Anthony Blake es el MEJOR mentalista que ha dado este pais 8(y el mundo) y dará en mucho tiempo, y para muestra mañana preguntad a la gente si creen que Anthony Blake tiene poderes o puede leer la mente, ya vereis lo que os responde la peña.

Su presentación está CUIDADÍSIMA (lo digo porque he tenido el placer de conocerle personalmente e intercambiar temas con él en mi círculo de ilusionismo) y su éxito radica en que hace efectos con una técnica ridícula pero que tienen el efecto en las personas que todo mentalista debería tener, salir de un espectáculo pensando que un tio tiene poderes, y eso Anthony blake lo logra de sobra.

Y recordad que para un espectador es igual de mago uno que hace un cambio de color con una simple carta trucada que uno que lo hace con 3 empalmes, 4 dobles y 2 mnemónicas, y eso en el fondo es lo que debería de importarnos a los magos, que la gente vea magia.

un saludo y perdón por el aburrimiento.

----------


## KlinKlan

Pues respecto a lo que dices de Blake estoy totalmente de acuerdo, aunque reitero lo que dije en mi mensaje, creo que Blake ha pasado por diferentes etapas y en esta está consiguiendo finalmente lo que me da la sensación que quería, que es lo que tú comentas, que realmente parezca que tiene poderes, o que los tenemos los demás (algunas veces "sugestionados" por él).

----------


## Magicpove

Eso es Klin Klan, de hecho él siempre en sus espectáculos/apariciones siempre dice que lo que el hace lo podemos hacer cualquiera de nosotros, que si el poder de la mente blablabla, que al fin y al cabo de eso trata el mentalismo, del poder con la mente.

----------


## Gandalf

Hombre, decir que Blake es el mejor mentalista de España, supongo que lo dices por que te los conoces a todos o a casi todos... ¿no? Ojo, que podría ser que esté deacuerdo contigo, pero es que esas afirmaciones no se pueden hacer basándose por lo que sale en la tele solamente. Por esa regla de tres María Potente sería la mejor maga y...  :roll: 

Y lo de que sea el mejor del mundo mundial... ya ni te cuento.

Y lo de ver el futuro al decir que en mucho tiempo nadie le superará...  :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Bueno, que hilo más largo, me lo acabo de leer entero (con un pincho de tortilla por enmedeio) y paso a expresar mis ideas:


Por no invitar al pincho, voy a rebatirte.   :Smile1:  




> Sin ánimo de ofender ni desacreditar a nadie creo que más de la mitad de la gente que postea en este foro no tiene ni idea de lo que es la magia, no digo que no sepan hacer 123 técnicas, digo que no saben lo que es la magia.


¿En qué mitad estas tu? Es que yo no soy tan osado como para sacar conclusiones, así que, antes de catalogarte en una prefiero que me lo digas tu.




> La magia es un suceso que rompe con las reglas establecidas, con la física (un cambio de color, leer la mente, una levitación).


Vale, esa es tu definición.. aquí encontrarás más http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...t=definici%F3n
¿Cual es la buena?.... 




> Pues bien, Anthony Blake es el MEJOR mentalista que ha dado este pais (y el mundo) y dará en mucho tiempo, y para muestra mañana preguntad a la gente si creen que Anthony Blake tiene poderes o puede leer la mente, ya vereis lo que os responde la peña.


Una respuesta tan categórica (y pasional) es poco objetiva. No digo (ni he dicho ni jamás diré) que no sea uno de los mejores. (Bueno... lo del mundo... me parece, cuando menos, un poco osado) . Pero, y una vez mas lo digo, abrí este hilo valorando una actucación concreta. ¿La viste? ¿Puedes opinar sobre ella de una manera objetiva? Me gustaría leer tu comentario al respecto.




> Su presentación está CUIDADÍSIMA (lo digo porque he tenido el placer de conocerle personalmente e intercambiar temas con él en mi círculo de ilusionismo) y su éxito radica en que hace efectos con una técnica ridícula pero que tienen el efecto en las personas que todo mentalista debería tener, salir de un espectáculo pensando que un tio tiene poderes, y eso Anthony blake lo logra de sobra.


 Insisto... ¿Crees que realmente fue cuidada en en la actuación origen de este hilo? Sobre sus otras presentaciones no opino, porque no le he visto. 




> Y recordad que para un espectador es igual de mago uno que hace un cambio de color con una simple carta trucada que uno que lo hace con 3 empalmes, 4 dobles y 2 mnemónicas, y eso en el fondo es lo que debería de importarnos a los magos, que la gente vea magia.


Sí, debe importarnos que la gente vea magia. Pero igualmente debe importanos A TODOS que esta se ofrezca de la mejor manera posible. Y este tipo de debates debería contribuir a que todos aprendamos de nuestros fallos. Desde el más novato (al que los más expertos debemos respeto y buenas enseñanzas) hasta el más grande de los maestros.

----------


## javifocus

No habia vuelto a escribir nada en este post por no repetirme ya di mi opinion sobre el tema pero el post siguio el camino de la critica a Blake, pero como me veo implicado en el comentario de magicpove, quiero matizar y si volveis a leer el hilo lo vereis en mis comentarios. Yo al igual que magicomalley vi esa actuacion en concreto y mis comentarios son respecto a esa actuacion en concreto y sigo pensando que esa actuacion no esta NADA CUIDADA y cuando quiero decir nada cuidada es que se notaba que no la habia estudiado lo suficiente. Habia detalles en la charla y presentacion del juego que tenian una serie de fallos mas que evidentes que nos llevaria a pensar en cual es el secreto. Magicpove si quieres mas detalles si no viste la actuacion me lo dices por privado y te cuento lo que vi y me dices si estas de acuerdo o no.
 Pd: Me da la impresion que de los que estamos debatiendo aqui en el hilo solo magicomalley y yo hemos visto la actuacion de la que se habla en el post que comenzo este hilo, porque no veo a nadie mas que haya comentado nada al respecto.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Javifocus...

Siento decirte que se te ha olvidado un nombre, porque como ya comente asisti como publico, me eligio para un juego, y corroboro, que la actuación ESTA MUY MUY MUY POCO CUIDADA.

MagicOMalley monumental el post!

Un saludo.

----------


## javifocus

mdiazrub, la actuacion en concreto que comentaba magicomalley es una actuacion en la tele en sabado noche, de ahi que dijese que creo que solo el y yo la hemos visto, aclaro esto porque seguro que muchisima gente ha tenido ocasion de ver su espectaculo en directo, yo tambien lo he hecho pero los comentarios al respecto me los guardo para mi porque considero que serian motivo de otro hilo y no de este. Saludos a todos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> MagicOMalley monumental el post!
> 
> Un saludo.


Tampoco es tan grande, no?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ea, propongo que Javifocus, tu  yo fundemos una asociación 'Víctimas de Anthony Blake'. :P

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Me sumo a tu idea!!! 

No era largo, era concluyente y contundente al post algo subjetivo de Magicpove!!!

Un saludo.



 :D   :Smile1:   :D   :Smile1:

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Bueno, que hilo más largo, me lo acabo de leer entero (con un pincho de tortilla por enmedeio) y paso a expresar mis ideas:
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender ni desacreditar a nadie creo que más de la mitad de la gente que postea en este foro no tiene ni idea de lo que es la magia, no digo que no sepan hacer 123 técnicas, digo que no saben lo que es la magia.
> 
> La magia es un suceso que rompe con las reglas establecidas, con la física (un cambio de color, leer la mente, una levitación).
> 
> Técticas son los procedimientos o herramientas por los cuales podremos lograr hacer magia.
> 
> Pues bien, Anthony Blake es el MEJOR mentalista que ha dado este pais 8(y el mundo) y dará en mucho tiempo, y para muestra mañana preguntad a la gente si creen que Anthony Blake tiene poderes o puede leer la mente, ya vereis lo que os responde la peña.
> ...


Que alguien crea que tienes poderes, no es en absoluto indicativo de lo buen mago que eres. Hay gente que cree que Rappel los tiene, ¿no? Hacer creer a la gente que tienes poderes, es, en mi opinión, estafar. Aunque no creo que Blake haga eso.

¿En qué círculo de ilusionismo lo has conocido? Aquí en Valladolid lleva años sin venir, mucho antes de que yo fuese miembro del círculo (y ya hace un tiempito de eso). Demasiado poco se prodiga en conferencias fuera de Madrid :( Yo sí creo que su presentación GENERALMENTE está muy cuidada. Pero también es cierto que muchas veces se excede de prepotente o que peca de descuidado. ¿Será un error? ¿O es maestro de un tipo de presentación tan profundo que ni siquiera podemos entenderlo? No olvidemos a Uri Geller o a The Amazing Kreskin.

Y respecto a que a la gente no le importan los métodos... creo que eso es una chorrada que se repite con demasiada frecuencia. En La Buena Magia, Darwin Ortiz lo explica bastante claro: El método no importa siempre y cuando sirva al efecto. generalmente, las simplificaciones estropean el efecto, aunque no sea siempre.

Cierto es que hay que procurar que el público vea magia, pero mucho me temo que la mayoría de "magos" son actuantes de "espejo". ¿Cuántos de vosotros presentais efectos habitualmente a profanos? ¿Todos los días? ¿Una vez a la semana? ¿Al mes? ¿Al año? ¿Hace cinco años que no actuais? A veces se nos olvida que las cosas que ensayamos no pruducen "magia" si no las ve el público.

Está muy bien desacreditar a la gente por creer que no sabemos "qué es la magia" pero al igual que hay gente que se lanza a actuar sin el ensayo adecuado (como yo, confieso), demasiada gente deja su magia a nivel de tertulia. Y sin mago, no hay magia. ¿No?

En fin...

----------


## Mago Londrino

Grandes magos creen que el 80% de la magia debe ser la presentación y el 20% restante la técnica, de hecho al público le ilusionas y le dá lo mismo que lo hagas con la habilidad de las manos, con tropecientos aparatos o con una misdirection y poco más... de hecho no van a notar la diferéncia de que hagas una cosa u otra porque no tienen "cultura magica" y sólo van a entretenerse.

Si Anthony Blake tiene tantísimos seguidores y Pepito palotes ninguno, ¿será por algo no? Creo que la magia de este señor tiene que ser lo suficientemente buena, almenos para a quien le tiene que gustar, que son los profanos... no a los magos.
Saludos!

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Grandes magos creen que el 80% de la magia debe ser la presentación y el 20% restante la técnica, de hecho al público le ilusionas y le dá lo mismo que lo hagas con la habilidad de las manos, con tropecientos aparatos o con una misdirection y poco más... de hecho no van a notar la diferéncia de que hagas una cosa u otra porque no tienen "cultura magica" y sólo van a entretenerse.
> 
> Si Anthony Blake tiene tantísimos seguidores y Pepito palotes ninguno, ¿será por algo no? Creo que la magia de este señor tiene que ser lo suficientemente buena, almenos para a quien le tiene que gustar, que son los profanos... no a los magos.
> Saludos!


El público sí que nota muchas cosas, entre ellas, la limpieza dle efecto. No es cierto que les de igual cómo hacemos las cosas... es MUY importante cómo las hacemos. A veces la vía difícil es la más eficaz para un efecto. Otras veces no...

Pero eso de que la magia tiene que gustar a los profanos y no a los magos...

AMÉN.

Y a ver si no se nos olvida tanto a nosotros.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Si Anthony Blake tiene tantísimos seguidores y Pepito palotes ninguno, ¿será por algo no? Creo que la magia de este señor tiene que ser lo suficientemente buena, almenos para a quien le tiene que gustar, que son los profanos... no a los magos.
> Saludos!


Permímeteme disentir o, más bien, puntualizar. Su magia ha de ser lo suficientemente buena como para gustar a los profanos. Pero, además, DEBE estar lo suficientemente cuidada por respeto al resto de compañeros de profesión.

Me merece mucho más respeto un niño de siete años haciendo un truquillo sencillo, pero en el que el chaval (o chavala, of course) da todo de si y cuida todos los detalles, que una gran actuación de un gran 'maestro' (cualquiera) preparada sólo para satisfacer a los profanos pero no lo suficiente como para menospreciar a los colegas. Eso sin contar con que cualquier mindundi no tan profano se da cuenta de lo mal que lo ha hecho, con el consiguiente daño a nuestra imágen.

Nos debemos al público, pero sobre todo, a nosotros mismos.


(NOTA: sigo insistiendo en que me circunscribo SOLAMENTE a la actuación concreta del programa concreto, no a la carrera de Blake)

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Permímeteme disentir o, más bien, puntualizar. Su magia ha de ser lo suficientemente buena como para gustar a los profanos. Pero, además, DEBE estar lo suficientemente cuidada por respeto al resto de compañeros de profesión.


A mi, sinceramente, eso no me parece para nada acertado. En cualquier campo profesional es bastante estúpido hacerlo. Música para músicos, pintura para pintores, seguros para agentes de seguros...

Si eres profesional, otros magos NO te van a contratar. Es así de sencillo. Tu magia debería estar destinada a los que te van a pagar por ella. Otra cosa es si eres aficionado... en ese caso eres libre de no actuar nunca, quejarte e investigar lo que quieras.

No creo para nada que la magia DEBA estar cuidada por respeto a los compañeros... la magia debe estar cuidada porque si no NO LA HAY. La mayor parte de los profesionales o semiprofesionales no pueden perder su tiempo de ensayo pensando en cómo engañar a otros magos. Estos ya están muy ocupados cuando ven a cualquiera actuando, viendo a ver si pillan en truco, en lugar de disfrutar del espectáculo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> A mi, sinceramente, eso no me parece para nada acertado. En cualquier campo profesional es bastante estúpido hacerlo. Música para músicos, pintura para pintores, seguros para agentes de seguros...


Mira, vas a tener razón. Si la música les parece bonita a los profanos.. qué más da si la orquesta no ha ensayado lo suficiente y desafinan unas cuantas notas? Venga hombre, no me j****!




> Si eres profesional, otros magos NO te van a contratar. Es así de sencillo. Tu magia debería estar destinada a los que te van a pagar por ella.


Ah, si.. claro... Si me pagan qué más da si les vendo mierda, no? Ya empiezo a entender... Eso sin contar que, como se den cuenta (y la peña no es tonta) se les quitarán las ganas de contratar a más magos. Muy solidario, si...

Por otro lado.. das a entender que estás en la magia sólo por el dinero. Admirable, si señor. Con tu actitud y forma de pensar llegarás lejos...




> No creo para nada que la magia DEBA estar cuidada por respeto a los compañeros... la magia debe estar cuidada porque si no NO LA HAY.


Vale. ahora vamos a definir o que es magia y lo que no, cuándo hay mágia y cuando no... Si algún mago aficionado o profesional no ha entendido todavía cómo ha de cuidarse y VIVIRSE la magia, mejor sería que se dedicara a... (no menciono ninguna otra afición, para no menospreciarlas)




> La mayor parte de los profesionales o semiprofesionales no pueden perder su tiempo de ensayo pensando en cómo engañar a otros magos. Estos ya están muy ocupados cuando ven a cualquiera actuando, viendo a ver si pillan en truco, en lugar de disfrutar del espectáculo.


Me parece que conoces a muy pocos magos más o menos profesionales y, si conoces a muchos... mejor que acompañen al otro en otras aficiones. 

En primer lugar no se trata de perder el tiempo ensayando (nunca es una pérdida de tiempo) en pensar cómo engañar a otros magos. Se trata, de CUIDAR la magia. Un buen mago, un mago profesional, un mago serio no va a 'pillar' cómo se hace el truco. Conozco a varios magos, incluido un maestro de magos (el que ayudó a Jorge Blass a preparar el número con el que ganó, sin ir más lejos). Obviamente me da mil vueltas pero, cuando nos hemos juntado o actuado juntos, no ha  ido en ningún momento a pillarme el truco (y le he llegado a sorprender con algún juego mío). al contrario, intenta (todos lo hacen) disfrutar con una presentación diferente, apreciando una buena historia que acompaña el juego, en definitiva, se sienten bien por ver a un colega que lo hace como debe hacerse.

La magia no pude ser hecha 'de cualquier manera con tal que cuatro profanos estén contentos'. Incluso para ellos es una falta de respeto. 

Por cierto, dices 'en cualquier campo profesional es bastante estúpido hacerlo'... ¿En qué trabajas? Más que nada porque no me gustaría contratar a una persona con esa actitud si se presentara la ocasión.

----------


## javifocus

MaxVerdié yo creo q no van por ahi los tiros, no habla de efectos hechos para engañar a magos, si no de efectos debidamente presentados. Si ahora a mi se me ocurre dedicarme a esto profesionalmente y empiezo a destrozar juegos a base de una mala presentacion que canta por todos lados estoy faltando al respeto a la magia y con ello a todos los que aman la magia, sean o no profesionales se dediquen a actuar en grandes teatros o en sus casas. Con lo cual hay que cuidar todos los detalles para que sea buena para los profanos y por respeto a los compañeros magos, por que si no nos estamos cargando este arte que todos queremos tanto.  Seguro que yo la he cagado mas de una vez por no ensayar bien un juego, pero el ambito familiar no es el mismo que  el de los teatros o las televisiones donde se tendria que tener mucho mas cuidado. Como bien decis un mal dia lo tiene cualquiera, pero lo que yo vi en la tele no me parecio un mal dia. Saludos

----------


## MaxVerdié

MagicOmalley, enhorabuena por tergiversar tanto.  :Smile1: 

Bueno, primero, ya que lo preguntas, soy agente comercial de un banco.

Puede ser que me haya explicado mal, o que deliberadamente quieras tergiversar. Eso lo sabes tú, pero no yo.

A lo que me refiero es que en mi OPINIÓN (la mía, que parece que ya no se puede opinar distinto a la masa, que te comen) es que a MI me preocupa más preparar mis números que dedicarme a pensar cómo engañar a otros magos. La gente que va a verme cuando actúo son profanos en su práctica totalidad. Es para ellos para quienes hago el espectáculo. Otros magos NO me van a contratar. ¿A ti sí?  Me parece estupendo. ¿Quién ha dicho que nada tenga que desafinar?

En NINGÚN momento (repito: NINGÚN) he dicho que haya que descuidar la magia. Eso lo pones tu en mi boca. Yo NO lo he dicho. He dicho que me parece más importante prepararla pensando en el público que en engañar a otros magos.

¿Quién ha dicho que tengas que vender mierda? Si eso es lo que haces, listo vas... no te vuelven a llamar. En cuanto a lo de que se les quiten las ganas de contratar magos... ahí te doy completamente la razón. A más de uno he visto destrozar juegos y provocar que en ese lugar no vuelvan a contratar a nadie. Como ya he dicho Y REPITO, opino que HAY QUE CUIDAR LA MAGIA. Porque esos PROFANOS que te han contratado es lo que quieren. ¿No? En eso, y creo que todos opinaremos igual, has dado en el clavo.

Eso de que estoy en esto sólo por dinero... de nuevo lo dices tú. Porque yo no he sido. Lo que digo es que si alguien te contrata por equis dinero, tienes LA OBLIGACIÓN de NO estafarle. Por cierto, los que son profesionales... que yo sepa, actúan por dinero. ¿No? Creo que me has entendido mal. Imagino, de nuevo, que me he explicado mal. No quiero pensar que tergiversas adrede. De todas formas, en actuaciones de carácter voluntario se debería cuidar exactamente la magia. Ya no se trata de una obligación contractual, sino porque si no, ni hay magia ni hay nada. 

Respecto a lo de perder el tiempo ensayando, de nuevo, opino IGUAL que tu. de todas formas, y lamento decirlo, en MI experiencia, los magos (hablo de todos, no sólo de profesionales) están más preocupados de pillarse unos a otros que de disfrutar del juego. Me alegro MUCHO que tu experiencia sea la contraria. La mía NO ha sido así. Y esto NO es culpa mía. No digo que lo hagan todos... pero es lo que yo he visto y veo más a menudo.

Y luego, añades, cito textual:

"La magia no pude ser hecha 'de cualquier manera con tal que cuatro profanos estén contentos'. Incluso para ellos es una falta de respeto."

Con lo que no puedo estar más de acuerdo. sin embargo, lo dices como si yo opinase eso. Si es así, me gustaría que pegases el texto donde lo digo. Me parece que en todo momento opino lo contrario.

No se por qué no puedo opinar que sea erróneo dedicarse a la magia para magos, o a la música para músicos. ¿Tú puedes tener tu opinión pero yo no?

Es a cosas como esa a la que me refería.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Al ataqueeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!
(ES coña)   :Lol:  




> MagicOmalley, enhorabuena por tergiversar tanto.


No es mi intención. Reconozco de antemano que he podido escribir en base a conclusiones que pueden ser erróneas. Es lo que tiene estar debatiendo (no me gusta el término 'dicutiendo') esto por escrito en lugar de con un par de cervecitas de por medio.




> Bueno, primero, ya que lo preguntas, soy agente comercial de un banco.


 Vale. Yo no. (Consultor informático, que no se lo que es peor...   :Wink:  )




> A lo que me refiero es que en mi OPINIÓN es que a MI me preocupa más preparar mis números que dedicarme a pensar cómo engañar a otros magos. La gente que va a verme cuando actúo son profanos en su práctica totalidad. Es para ellos para quienes hago el espectáculo....


 Aquí es donde radica el orginen de nuestras diferencias (de forma, que no de fondo). Estoy totalmente de acuerdo: Se trata de 'ilusionar' (no engañamos, no?) a los profanos y no a los magos. A ellos, simplemente se les brinda (si están presentes) una actuación cuidada. Ellos van a saber perfectamente QUË ahas hecho y COMO lo has hecho. Pero DEBEN ver que te has preocupado por hacerlo... 'limpio' si se me permite la expresión. 

Hay dos formas de 'ilusionar' al profano: bien y mal. Él no va a ntoar la diferencia, pero por nosotros mismos (todos los magos) debemos poner interés en hacerlo bien.




> En NINGÚN momento (repito: NINGÚN) he dicho que haya que descuidar la magia.


 No digo que lo hayas dicho (hay algún Diego leyendo esto?  :Smile1:  ). Simplemente afirmo, y me alegra cincider, que hay que cuidarla.



> He dicho que me parece más importante prepararla pensando en el público que en engañar a otros magos.


 Supongo que con lo que he dicho antes se aclara que no hablamos de 'engañar' a los magos. (nunca lo hemos dicho. Hemos hablado de respeto y profesionalidad, no de intentar la utopía de, como el Ariel, que cada mago sea el único que engaña a todos los demás.





> Como ya he dicho Y REPITO, opino que HAY QUE CUIDAR LA MAGIA. Porque esos PROFANOS que te han contratado es lo que quieren. ¿No? En eso, y creo que todos opinaremos igual, has dado en el clavo.


 Cierto. coincidimos  :D 




> Eso de que estoy en esto sólo por dinero... de nuevo lo dices tú.


Dije que dabas a entender. Vale, acepto 'conclusión errónea por mi parte'  :roll: (Y no, no tergiverso intencionadamente. Me gusta debatir intensamente [con buen rollito, siempre] pero no tergiversando malintencionadamente)




> de todas formas, y lamento decirlo, en MI experiencia, los magos (hablo de todos, no sólo de profesionales) están más preocupados de pillarse unos a otros que de disfrutar del juego. Me alegro MUCHO que tu experiencia sea la contraria. La mía NO ha sido así. Y esto NO es culpa mía. No digo que lo hagan todos... pero es lo que yo he visto y veo más a menudo.


Espero que no sea la norma...  :roll: 




> Y luego, añades, cito textual:
> 
> "La magia no pude ser hecha 'de cualquier manera con tal que cuatro profanos estén contentos'. Incluso para ellos es una falta de respeto."
> 
> Con lo que no puedo estar más de acuerdo. sin embargo, lo dices como si yo opinase eso. Si es así, me gustaría que pegases el texto donde lo digo. Me parece que en todo momento opino lo contrario.


Te habría citado, de haberlo dicho tu. No, en este caso va por otras opniones leídas en otros hilos de este foro.




> No se por qué no puedo opinar que sea erróneo dedicarse a la magia para magos, o a la música para músicos. ¿Tú puedes tener tu opinión pero yo no?


Faltaría más. Por supuesto que puedes tener tu opinión. Creo que en realidad estamos de acuerdo, porque yo no estoy diciendo que cuando vayas a actuar 'actúes para los magos que haya'. Eso sí sería un error. Lo que digo es que actúes para los profanos.. con el debido cuidado y respeto hacia los magos (estén allí o no). Para magos sólo hay que actuar cuando sólo haya magos reunidos.

Saludos para tí también (y para los magos que nos estén leyendo, si es que hay alguno :P )

----------


## MaxVerdié

Pues habiendo hablado por privado con MagicOmalley y viendo que en realidad opinamos muy parecido, he recordado que lo que le pasó al amio Anthony le pasó a otro FAMOSÍSIMO mentalista (o sea, el menda), que en un teatro de Valladolid, sufrió un cruce de cables y sacó la invisible al revés.

¡Viva!

¿Ponemos un hilo sobre cagadas monumentales en pleno número? Seguro que tenemos cientos. Y así nos echamos una risa, o setecientas.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## MaxVerdié

> Es decir, lo bello de la magia, es hacer cosas que requieran habilidad, y que no esten al alcance de cualquiera en 5 minutos. Creo de corazón que la magia de Anthony Blake es magia que cualquiera podría realizar sin ningún tipo de práctica.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.


Me he encontrado eso releyendo el post. Yo pensaba que lo bello de la magia era hacer creer a la gente que algo imposible a ocurrido. Y por cierto, Anthony Blake es MENTALISTA. No es lo mismo que mago.

Y si crees de corazón que en 5 minutos alguien aprende presentación, dicción, técnica escénica, control de espectadores, control escénico y un largo etcétera... me encantaría conocer a ese alguien.

Leer la mente no es saber hacer el centro roto a ti mismo frente al espejo del baño. Eso es un 10%. O quizá menos.

¿5 minutos? ¿Y por qué demonios yo ensayo tanto para que me salga peor?

Un saludo.

----------


## magodiego

Hola.
A mi me han dado a entender que el mentalismo es una rama de la magia, y por lo tanto todo mentalista es mago. Anthony salió en un programa llamado "noche sin tregua" diciendo que antes de mentalista hacía espectáculos en bares, pero no espectáculos de mentalismo. Así que no estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.
Saludos!!

----------


## javifocus

> ......Y por cierto, Anthony Blake es MENTALISTA. No es lo mismo que mago.....



Pues no se que decir porque he escuchado a Anthony Blake decir mas de una vez que el prefiere definirse como MAGO DE LA MENTE y no como mentalista que se presta a confusion. Antes de que me preguntes de donde he sacado esto he buscado algun sitio, que no es donde lo lei yo pero si que lo dice el mismo http://www.noticiasdenavarra.com/edi...l69.307890.php

----------


## MaxVerdié

Bueno, eso ya es cuestión de matices. Yo, como Blake (en el prólogo del Corinda, por ejemplo), o Bob Cassidy y otros, creo que el mentalismo es un arte aparte. Son sólo matices de una misma cosa. Creo que ya lo conté en alguna parte del foro. Es un arte con partes comunes, pero diferente. No es más que mi visión artística del asunto. No le busqueis tres pies a un gato cojo.

Y Blake dice que es "Mago de la mente" porque la gente no entiende la palabra "mentalista", que ya lo ha dicho alguna vez en la tele.

Yo digo que soy mentalista, para que a la gente le vaya sonando el término... aunque parece que sólo nos suena a los magos  :Smile1: .

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Goreneko

Bueno, yo el Blaque para mi no es mentalista ni nada. Fijaos lo que se esta permitiendo en el foro de su pagina web: http://www.anthonyblake.com/foro.html

Gente que asegura entrar en estado alpha y tener telepatia... simplemente porque se han leido sus 2 libros... que imagino que ira de todo eso.
Me parece terrible esa actitud de hacer creer que el mentalismo es parte de esos engañabobos que se ganan la vida leyendo el futuro en unas cartas, en los posos del cafe, en una acelga o en la raya del pelo...

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo opino más o menos como Goreneko... aunque yo sí creo en ciertas cosas que he ido descubriendo por otros caminos ajenos a la magia (nada de seeeectas, que os poneis nerviosos). De todas formas, los libros de Blake son un remix de reiki, método silva, nemotecnias variadas, todo batido y reinventado.

Menos mal que el señor Panizo es médico... 

Y en realidad, sólo he hojeado uno... quizá habría que leerlos para opinar mejor...

porque igual nos equivocamos.

----------


## Pardo

Max, te equivocas, Blake, desde hace ya algun tiempo, se hace llamar mago de la mente por solo una sencilla razon, para que lo asocien como mago, como persona que hace ilusiones mentales, y no con nada relacionado con lo esoterico y paranormal...

Pero en fin, si el mentalismo no es magia, no se porque coño tiene un apartado en un foro de magia en el cual estamos debatiendo...

----------


## MaxVerdié

Ya he explicado mi opinión, y ya he dicho que es cuestión de matices y de criterio artístico... también pienso que el kung fu y el karate son artes distintas, pero ambas son artes marciales... y en los foros de artes marciales hay hueco para ambas. ¿no?

No le saques punta, que no la tiene :P

Además, yo mismo digo que hago "magia con los pensamientos". Lo que digas para que el público te perciba, no tiene que ver con cómo abordas el arte para su práctica y estudio. Picasso pintaba cuadros con una línea cuando descubrió que vendía por tener su firma, y se inventaba lo que significaban. ¿No?

Bah, ni siquiera creo que sea importante. ¡Más importante es que los números nos salgan estupendos!

Un saludo.

----------


## mago lope

Hola yo e estado en dos espectaculos suyos y los dos me an parecido super espectaculares.Con la cara de loco y el despeinao que lleva lo hacen mucho mas creible como si de verdad estuviera esforzando su mente para llegar a pensar lo mismo que otras personas elegidas al azar o para hacer cosas increibles.
yo tambien le e pillao algun juego pero esque yo pienso que los magos vamos condicionados internamente a ver si le podemos pillar algo a parte de ir a disfruntar con el,es mi punto de vista y lo que a mi me sucede!!¿no creeis lo mismo?
saludos

----------


## ALEX ALAN

(mensaje editado por carecer de interes)

----------


## ramius

Visto lo visto me parece que TVE no va a prorrogar demasiado las emisiones de sus programas. Segun dijo Blake tenia previsto hacer unos 13 programas en tv, pero no se si la critica y la cuota de pantalla le habran acompañado.

----------


## Asmodeo

hola, 




> Bueno, yo el Blaque para mi no es mentalista ni nada. Fijaos lo que se esta permitiendo en el foro de su pagina web: http://www.anthonyblake.com/foro.html 
> 
> Gente que asegura entrar en estado alpha y tener telepatia... simplemente porque se han leido sus 2 libros... que imagino que ira de todo eso. 
> Me parece terrible esa actitud de hacer creer que el mentalismo es parte de esos engañabobos que se ganan la vida leyendo el futuro en unas cartas, en los posos del cafe, en una acelga o en la raya del pelo...


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo y por eso me gusta cada vez menos A. Blake. Para mi, A. Blake, se está convirtiendo en el Uri Geller del mentalismo. La frontera entre un espectáculo de ilusionismo del de uno paranormal no se distingue; si la inmensa mayoría de la gente se va con la crencia de que Blake tiene poderes paranormales es que el espectáculo se ha montado mal. Todo esto favorece que la gente sea mas crédula ante lo "paranormal-pseudociencias" 




> Anthony Blake alertó del peligro que suponen “las líneas telefónicas costosísimas” de echadores de cartas, y aseguró que “educar” es “la mejor manera de evitar que se caiga en la superstición”. 
> 
> “No dudo de las buenas intenciones de los echadores de cartas de barrio, pero sí de las líneas costosísimas que mueven 150 millones de euros al año y no declaran a Hacienda”, afirmó en este sentido.


La segunda frase tiene su miga, si te roban poco pasa pero si te roban mucho y encima defraudan a hacienda ya no vale... 

Si la gente se va de su espectáculo creyendo que tiene poderes poca "educación" recibe del Sr. Blake. 

Los mentalistas siempre están al borde del limite de crear falsas ilusiones mas allá del espectáculo en si. Aparte (algunos) se creen especiales en el mundo mágico por el poder de sugestión que son capaces de provocar. 

DE una entrevista de elmundo.es: 
http://www.elmundo.es/encuentros/invitados/2001/06/166/ 



> ¿Reconoce ser un mago? 
> *Reconozco ser un mentalista. Es una categoría superior*.


Muchas veces en su ambiguedad raya la charlataneria perdonable si realmente cree en lo que dice. 

Extracto de una entrevista publicada en la Vanguardia (24/10/2000). 




> -*Hay más cosas: consigo que alguna persona del público doble un metal en 
> su propia mano, aunque esto se logra muy pocas veces.* 
> 
> -¿Todos tenemos estas capacidades? 
> 
> -*Todos. Se trata de ejercitarlas, de experimentarlas. Conozco a gente 
> con capacidad de mover objetos con la mente, sin tocarlos.* 
> -Telequinesia. 
> 
> ...


Y la crítica de un lector de su libro "Tu poder Mental". 
http://www.ciao.es/Tu_poder_mental_A...pinion_1027545 




> El libro tiene buena intención pretende hablar del potencial de una mente infravalorada, usada al 10%, según el mentalista. Así que te va proponiendo modos de sacarle partido al susodicho elemento. 
> 
> Como digo la intención es buena, si no hubiese sido porque mezcla lo esotérico con lo empírico. Y es en eso donde flojea. Porque está muy bien que te ofrezca un par de ejercicios para agilizar la memoria. Pero no se puede mezclar, narrando modos de conseguir que una llave se mueva en la palma de nuestra mano y lograr siempre (según él) aparcamiento enfrente del restaurante donde uno quiere ir, SÓLO con el poder de la mente.


Lo de que solo se aprovecha el 10% de nuestra capacidad mental es una falacia muy usada por los charlatanes 

El problema del mentalismo es de ética y como dijo Corinda: 




> "La ética suele ser poco práctica en el mentalismo: tienes que ser un gran mentiroso, hacer trampa a la primera oportunidad y rebajarte al nivel que haga falta para producir un buen efecto que entretenga a todos *y no haga daño a nadie*." (Corinda, 1968)


*.... Y no haga daño a nadie*. Crear falsas ilusiones mas allá del espectáculo es dañar a los espectadores como también creo que puede ser peligroso y doloso jugar con las creencias y sentimientos mas íntimos dentro del espectáculo. 

Pongo una articulo que esta bastante bien que trata sobre los límites del Mentalismo. 

http://www.pensar.org/2004-04-controversia.html

Me quedo con la frase final de dicho artículo.

*Crear ilusiones es el rol del ilusionista, fabricar falsas ilusiones es patrimonio de los charlatanes.* 

Saludos.

----------


## Goreneko

Estamos volviendo a caer en si el mentalismo es ilusionismo o no. Para mí es otro tipo de ilusionismo, pues todo lleva su 'truco' pero crea una ilusión completamente diferente.
Nunca he ido a una conferencia de Jose Luis, y no sé hasta qué punto se siente identificado con 'los magos', porque desde luego, lo que hay en ese tipo de libro que 'crea', además sin seguir una disciplina concreta, no podemos llamarlo 'magia' en ninguna de sus acepciones.
Podría sacar un libro de MENTALISMO, igual no le daba tanto dinero, pero le honraría como mago y ganador de un premio nacional de mentalismo en ¿2004?, y pasaría desapercibido de toda esa gente que cree en los enanos que escriben el numero de la loteria ocultamente...

Un saludo

----------


## Némesis

¡¡¡¡Dios mío!!!! La de barbaridades que se dicen en ese foro... He flipado.  :shock:   :shock:  :shock: ¿No dijo alguien que Blake nos leía a nosotros bajo seudónimo? ¿Será que leer el suyo le aburre, de tanto peloteo? Por Dios, esto tendría que estar prohibido. ¿Será posible? ¡Es intolerable! Señor Blake, pare esto, que se le va de las manos... ¡Ah! Y el comentario de que ser mentalista es una categoría superior me ha hecho mucha rabia, que lo sepa. Ya no por una cuestión de vocabulario, sino por una simple cuestión humana.

Ah, muy bueno el comentario de Asmodeo, de "si te roban poco le parece bien..." Aún me estoy riendo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Asmodeo

Hola,

Quizás mi post anterior no halla sido muy correcto y se me fuera la pinza un poco al sacarlo del contexto mágico y meterlo más en un contexto escéptico.

En resumen, solo destacar esa ambiguedad que algunos mentalistas practican, de ilusionista a ser con poderes sobrenaturales, donde potencian mucho este último mas allá del espectaculo en si.

Y siguiendo el tema en el contexto mágico, pregunto a los mentalistas y al Sr. Blake si lee este hilo:

¿Es necesaria esa ambiguedad? ¿Es ético que esa ambiguedad siga fuera del espectaculo? ¿Necesita esa ambiguedad más allá de la actuación para ser mejor mentalista?

El problema del Sr Blake es que la gente cree que realmente tiene poderes paranormales solo hay que visitar su foro y otros para verlo, es más la mayoria de la gente que conozco cree en mayor o menor medida eso; se dió también en el caso del enano y la loteria , la gente se sintió defraudada no porque "supieron el truco" si no porque les había engañado al no tener esos supuestos poderes paranormales. Para mi ese es el quiz, si la gente se va de sus actuaciones creyendo que tiene poderes paranormales algo va mal en su espectáculo y para mi eso ya no es ilusionismo, sino como la frase final del anterior post , es charlataneria.

Lo de sus libros, son ambiguos tambien mezcla temas serios con pseudociencias, pues el Sr. Blake aparte de ilusionista es persona y como tal con sus creencias, si lo hace para  reforzar su imagen de mentalista pues es un ....

Saludos.

----------


## Jeff

..."Tus deseos seran escuchado" dijo Blake con voz temblorasa al gran Nemesis ..."inclusive me cambiare el nombre a Green en vez de Blacke, ya que es el color que me representa ahora" volvio a susurar en voz baja dirigiendose nuevamente a Nemesis. :D 

Toda la razon Nemesis, te doy TODA la razon.

Saludos

----------


## ALEX ALAN

(Mensaje editado por carecer de interes)

----------


## NRS

> Hola, Quizás mi post anterior no halla sido muy correcto y se me fuera la pinza un poco al sacarlo del contexto mágico y meterlo más en un contexto escéptico.


Pues a mí me parece muy bien todo lo que has dicho: a mí me parece muy mal que se utilice la magia (en su rama mentalista) para hacer creer a la gente en cosas falsas (o inducirle más a menos a que lo haga): telepatía, telekinesis, y para(sub)normalidades varias. Es como si yo hago el efecto de la ambiciosa y me empeño en hacer creer a la gente que no hay truco y que la carta realmente sube del centro a arriba de la baraja. 
Andrés.

----------


## NRS

Ah, por cierto, el juego que hizo Blake en "El Desafio" (TVE1) en el cementerio, después del test de vivos y muertos, cuando le aparecieron cosas grabadas en su brazo "de parte de un familiar fallecido" de uno de los operarios del cementerio: ¿no os pareció algo así como "inmoral"? No sé, "jugó" con los sentimientos muy íntimos de una persona ¿no? Dejó caer que es posible la comunicación con las personas fallecidas y eso puede generar falsas esperanzas en personas que recientemente hayan perdido a alguien o incluso lanzarlas de cabeza a espiritistas y charlatanes del estilo. No sé, no me gustó eso que hizo. 
Andrés.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

(Mensaje editado por carecer de interés)

----------


## NRS

> Pero no me diras que no te divertistes con la pandereta pegandole en la cabeza. :roll:


La verdad es que sí   :Lol:

----------


## jamartfer

Estoy contigo... Creo que deberiamos evitar caer en esa linea de presentación a la hora de realizar juegos de mentalismo. Sobretodo cuando se genera una duda razonable en el espectador y no hacemos nada por aclararle que solo es una ilusión.

Saludos, 

Luxor.

----------


## jossan

A mi personalmente no me gusta lo que transmite anthony blake. Un artista yo entiendo que es una persona que transmite sentimientos, ya sea con una baraja de cartas, con una mascara veneciana, o con una acuarela (caso de mi prometida)...
Ahora, en cuanto a la forma de transmitirlo: hablamos en mi facultad (fisica) de un juego que este señor hizo el dia anterior en la tele.
Yo era el unico con conocimientos de magia (por aquel entonces me estaba terminando el V. canuto) de los aproximadamente 28 que alli estabamos. Solo 3 no supieron como lo hizo. La semana siguiente igual, solo q esta vez absolutamente todos lo adivinaron.
Si no consigues engañar a un publico profano...
A mi lo que especialmente me disgusta de este caballero es el negar su relacion con el ilusionismo, su "tengo poderes y te los voy a demostrar". A mi es lo q me transmite. quizas no soy un publico sensible a estos actos pero es lo que me llega.

----------


## RAIMONS

he estado leyendo varios post en este tema en concreto y he sacado la conclusion de que hay un poco de envidia hacia blake. cuidado!!esa es mi humilde opinion.con eso quiero aclarar que es mi opinion personal. 
anthony esta donde está por sus méritos propios,eso sin dudarlo ni un minuto.gracias a sus juegos y actuaciones,ha abierto varias puertas a unos cuantos magos...por decirlo de esta forma. estoy de acuerdo que algunos juegos que ha realizado ultimamente no sean de agrado e incluso con algun fallo.(hablando con él,me dijo en una ocasion que a veces,hay que fallar en uno de cada tres,cuatro aciertos para dar más credibilidad al asunto.) tambien decir que por donde pasa anthony,deja un aire de misterio(es su papel máximo estudiado,y llevado a límites).
habeis visto alguna vez a blake hacer mentalismo cómicamente?' no,es la respuesta. durante sus 27 años al servicio del mentalismo anthony siempre lo ha hecho como mentalista serio,con palabras pausadas y rodeandole misterio,ese es su papel. y ojo, no lo cambiará jamás.inventó ese personaje y se lo llevará a la tumba con él. que la rama del mentalismo que hace blake,es mas bien casi de ultratumba,pues mejor para él. lo que os habeis olvidado decir,sobre que no está bien hacer juegos con los sentimientos de las personas(por si tienen a alguien fallecido cercano,etc etc)  anthony,antes de hacer ese juego y a veces despues de realizarlo,se encarga de decirle a la persona seleccionada que lo que ha visto,sentido u oido no es cierto.eso no lo deciiss,a lo mejor porque no lo sabiais o a lo mejor porque no os interesa.....y siempre acaba diciendole que él es mago,sólo eso. se trata de su papel.mentalista misterioso. por eso, y si quereis,podriamos debatirlo mas a fondo,pero por lo que he podido  leer por aqui,saco la conclusion de que hay mucha envidia hacia blake. blake,está considerado como uno de los mentalistas más grandes del mundo. y se puede permitir el lujo,de hacer algun efecto,juego o tecnica de magia borrás(de niños). salud!!!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

1. Soy un gran envidioso de anthony blake  :117:  le tengo tanta tanta envidia que creo que está por encima de David blaine en mi "calendario de magos"

2. Sus meritos propios se llaman "su señora" que es la que está en la tele y quien lo coloca. Porque así comen los dos calentitos cada dia.

3. El problema no solo son sus fallos, sino sus presentaciones que no están a la altura de (pongamos al azar un mago mentalista del foro...) Luis Pardo (al azar, eh  :117: )

4. Fallar 1 de cada 3? que dices!!! hay fallos premeditados que ayudan a dar mas credibilidad a los juegos. Pero un mago no falla, porque es la base de la magia. Has de controlar a tus juegos, tu historia y tu publico. Si fallas es que a) no has practicado suficiente b) si lo has hecho y eres un mal mago

5. El misterio de anthoni blake reside en intentar averiguar... por que escribe esos libros... Por que publica esas cosas :Confused:  un autentico misterio. 

6. y su papel de mentalista lo está perdiendo. Fijate en sus ultimas actuaciones y libros. Va camino de convertirse en Paco Porras II.

Me gusta el mentalismo pero no me gusta anthony blake. Lo siento. Y O Maller, no te molestes en corregin las minusculas del nombre  de "este mago". No se las merece... desde mi humilde opinión (envidiosa, of course).

----------


## RAIMONS

sin comentarios. lo dicho.
no entiendo como en un foro dedicado al mentalismo,hayan tantos magos,ilusionistas,cartomagos hablando de mentalismo,intntando saber sobre ello.será `por algo?? saludos.

----------


## RAIMONS

cuando anthony empezó,david blaine,llevaba aun pañales señores....

----------


## Pardo

No se puede comparar a Blake con Blaine... por Favor!!!! Seria como comparar a cualquier buen cantante de verdad con un triunfito...

Guste o no, Blake es uno de los mejores Mentalistas que ha habido nunca, el que no guste, no quiere decir que no sea bueno...

Salud!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Como yo abrí este hilo me siento en el derecho de puntualizar:

1.- En mi caso no le tengo la menor envidia a Blake. 

2.- El hilo lo abrí evaluando EX-CLU-SI-VA-MEN-TE su actuación en aquel programa. Hubo detalles que no estaban a su altura. No justificó bien el momento en que le hizo probar el rotulador a Josema y la cruz y el triangulo que pusieron los presentadores eran demasiado perfectos para 'haber sido dibujados' sin mirar, en una bola que está tapada. Cantaba demasiado.

3.- El fallo no se refería a fingir que una predicción falla, sino a fallos de desarrollo o detalles sospechosos en un juego en el que (como ocurrió) va a acertar.

4.- Conozco a muchos magos del foro y, sinceramente, dudo mucho que tengan envidia de otros magos porque salgan en la tele o ganen mucho dinero. Por ejemplo, Pardo sale en la tele y tiene un espectáculo que está resultando exitoso. No le tengo ninguna envidia sino que LE ADMIRO. Es muy distinto.

5.- Yo soy consciente de mis limitaciones y soy terriblemente autocrítico. Busco mejorar cada día mis rutinas. Lo pueden certificar mis compañeros de Tres Cantos, a los que machaco reiteeradamente con mis juegos para que me 'den sopapos' hasta mejorarlos. Igualmente me fijo en los grandes/maestros/televisivos, etc con una mezcla de disfrute y crítica.

6.- Raimons, me parece perfecto que conozcas a Blake y que le valores en su justa medida, pero te aseguro que aquí hay poca envidia (no digo que no haya casos) hacia él o hacia otros magos.

Y, como dice Pardo, no me gusta Blake, pero no por ello digo que sea malo. Es más, creo recordar que en algún otro hilo he hablado de algún número ejecutado por él con valoración positiva. 

En definitiva, este hilo lo abrí para criticar lo que ME PARECIÓ una actuación poco cuidada, como 'de compromiso', como 'hago el numerito/cobro/y me voy'. Eso no me pareció bien.

----------


## dante

Como ya dije antes, ami Blake me gusta pero no en todo. Me desagradó profundamente el juego en el que iba vendado superando pruebas. Mucho mejor hecho y mas sencillo por Derren Brown en su serie. El de las cucarachas en el casco pues mira, la idea esta bien, pero la manipulación del momento de poner las cucarachas canta muchisimo. Al igual que la justificación de tener esos pañuelos negros tan limpios y nuevos que según él eran de los currantes. El escape al final no me pareció que encajara en su estilo, y lo de la pandereta no se lo tengo encuenta porqure me reí muchisimo, por lo demás me gustó.

Me gustaría ver a los que hacen una ambiciosa si dicen que no es debido a la magia sino a que han hecho un doble y etc o que es solo manipuilación. El que tiene arte presentando una charla en la que queda claro para la mayoría que se está viendo una ilusión y que sólo pretende sembrar duda y misterio sobre lo que enseña, para mí ya es ético, tanto para el mundo de la ilusión que como una persona.

Si alguna persona se termina creyendo la ilusión eso ya no es problema del mago,  y digo "mago", porque por poner el ejemplo, paco porras ya no es tal cosa, es un timador. Una mago es un mago, y hace ilusión y tiene el deber de hacer que la ilusión parezca verdad.

----------


## igesle

A mí no me gusto nada en NXA cuando fué.
Era la primera vez que le veía y se le pillo el truco. además, no hacía mas que repetirlo. :evil:

----------


## ferpa

Desde mi modesta opinión, creo que vamos con demasiada rapidez a juzgar si un Mago es bueno o no, no tenemos esa mentalidad que tienen los profanos, o sea la sospresa, puesto que casi todos sabemos lo que va a ocurrir, los profanos no, de todas formas trabajar en televisión es bastante dificil, pues tienes muchisimos angulos cámaras cenitales, operadores de Cámara que desgraciadamente no saben mucho de Mágia,  pero cuando uno es bueno es cuando tienes un espectaculo y antes de empezar tienes las entradas vendidas, ¿ por algo sera?, como se comenta en el foro hay efectos que desgraciadamente tienes que sacrificar a un espectador ( que se entere del efecto), y que 500 personas se queden estupefactas, el espectaculo es así, en cuanto a los fallos yo particularmente no soy partidario y sabeis porque, porque soy Mentalista y como tal no admito tener fallos

----------


## RAIMONS

tienes mucha razon ferpa.estoy contigo. un saludo. somos unos criticones de miedo.y luego,no pensamos en nosotros mismos.

----------

